# [SMPS] Convertidor 12vcc a +-50vcc



## hazard_1998 (Jun 12, 2008)

bueno, coloco el circuito del convertidor de tension para alimentar el amplificador para auto mosfet, mas tarde posteo explicacion

bueno, aca posteo las fotos del convertidor...

para calcular las espiras utilizo la sig formula:

N1= (Vt x Ton x 10^4)/(2 x Bmax x Sn)

donde Vt es la tension aplicada al primario
Ton es el tiempo que dura esa tension aplicada
Bmax es la induccion maxima (yo utilizo 0.125 tesla)
Sn es el area transversal del nucleo

la ferrite es una EE42/21/15 sin gap y el material es CF196 de COSMO o N27 de EPCOS/SIEMENS


----------



## armandolopezmx (Jun 13, 2008)

si, dentro de la explicacion, explica las vueltas del embobinado del transformador,  es una lastima que sea de lazo abierto.

saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 13, 2008)

mira, lo elegi de lazo abierto por la simple razon de que cerrar el lazo con una fuente partida de salida es bastante complicado, ya que la corriente de salida no es constante en las dos salidas sino que fluctua entre una y otra, por otro lado el rango de entrada es bastante estrecho ya que la bateria del auto esta siempre entre 12 y 14V, y el ultimo motivo es que si se hace a lazo cerrado, la propia modulacion de pwm produce ruido de alta frecuencia que llega a ser audible, como batidos de alta frec, de esta manera me olvido de eso, de las altas capacidades de salida y de los inductores de salida, y la tension de salida va a estar entre 53.8 y 46 v, lo que no es demaciado grave para un amplificador, si pensas en un amplificador hogareño y hasta profesional de gama media / baja las fuentes son simples transformadores que adaptan la red a las tensiones de alimentacion del amplificador, sin regular, y las variaciones de linea son de +10-15%, bastante mas que la variacion de una bateria con el coche en marcha.


----------



## doctorjkill (Jul 22, 2008)

che, muy buena la fuente, es mas sencilla que la de luci, yo empece con la de el, y voy a ver de seguir y adaptar tu diseño un poco mas a una modificacion, para salidas multiples al estilo fuente atx para el auto, aunque me va a convenir adaptar un lazo cerrado, por la delicadeza de los componentes


----------



## Rick-10 (Nov 14, 2008)

Yo tambien necesito un poco de ayuda con el tema del transformador, tengo varios transformadores de ferrita y toroides, pero nose las caracteristicas de ninguno de ellos. Ademas, podria reemplazar los IR3205 por unos Mosfets P53N06(http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/320/499292_DS.pdf)?


----------



## gokudesm (Mar 4, 2009)

hola queria saber si podria reemplazar el sg3526 por el tl494 que lo saque de una fuente de pc ? o si tenes algun circuito con este integrado ?

saludos


----------



## venado_bike (Mar 4, 2009)

Muy Buena.. 

Pero en mi caso, necesito un convertidor DC-DC de 12V a +-23V.   

No tenes un Convertidor de este tipo.. 




Gracias..


----------



## santiago (Mar 4, 2009)

venado_bike dijo:
			
		

> Muy Buena..
> 
> Pero en mi caso, necesito un convertidor DC-DC de 12V a +-23V.
> 
> ...



esta toda la información disponible, para el calculo de espiras posteo la formula, mas simple imposible

para los que tienen problemas con que la fuente sea "super estable"  fogonazo propuso un regulador de voltage, una fuente simetrica, regulada para amplificador, busquen un poco y la encuentran, 

por mi , la fuente esta espectacular lo simple anda mejor , cuando nesesite la armo esta muy buena, 

pregunto, no se puede armar un inductor de salida para ahorrar ufs , que potencia le podes sacar a ese nucleo?

saludos


----------



## santiago (Mar 4, 2009)

ah como anda con el tema de armonicos en la entrada?


----------



## venado_bike (Mar 4, 2009)

Gracias por su Respuesta..  la vi.. pero soy novato en esto.. y no entiendo mucho del tema.. 

Si alguien me podria explicar se lo agradeceria..


----------



## hazard_1998 (Mar 4, 2009)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> esta toda la información disponible, para el calculo de espiras posteo la formula, mas simple imposible
> 
> para los que tienen problemas con que la fuente sea "super estable"  fogonazo propuso un regulador de voltage, una fuente simetrica, regulada para amplificador, busquen un poco y la encuentran,
> 
> ...



gracias por los alagos santixman, lo que no entendi es lo del inductor de salida para ahorrar que? UFS?, mira, no es un dato que he calculado, pero asi como está, con el transformador con el primario hecho con fleje de cobre y el secundario con multifilamento y con una sobre elevacion de temperatura de 40º le llegue a sacar cerca de 350W continuos, lo que tiene de bueno de que la salida sea a lazo abierto es que el ripple de salida es bajissssimo, de hecho para un amplificador de 200W por canal en 3,2Ω los capas de salida son de 2200µF por rama en total y cero sumbido, pones pausa en un tema y ni te enteras que esta prendido el amplificador, volumen al palo y CERO sumbido. creo que el riple lo medi y me daba cerca de 20mVpp

en cuanto a los armonicos de entrada supongo que te referis al ripple de corriente de entrada, el cual tambien es bajisimo, ya que como el dutycycle esta muy cerca del 50% para cada rama, el dutycycle de la corriente de ripple es tambien cerca del 100%, osea que la corriente que ingresa al convertidor es practicamente continua.


----------



## santiago (Mar 4, 2009)

Espectacular, me equivoqué, quise decir para ahorar uf's o sea microfaradios de filtrado pero 2200 es nada, es muy poco, la verdad un espectaculo tu fuente, por la simplicidad mas que nada, cuando vaya a armarla hago un pcb y lo posteo.

Pregunto, se puede hacer una lazo abierto para 220v ? 


Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Mar 25, 2009)

si se puede
solo tenes que conseguir diodos de mayor tension (+500V) esta por ej es de 100Vcc (50+50)


----------



## santiago (Mar 25, 2009)

no jaja, para reducir 220v, estaba pensando optoacoplar la parte de control con la parte de potencia

saludos


----------



## gca (Mar 25, 2009)

Una pregunta muy importante hoy en dia.
¿Cuanto te costo armarla?.

saludos.


----------



## santiago (Mar 25, 2009)

yo le calculo unos 50 mangos


----------



## diego_z (Mar 25, 2009)

hola santiago , ayer justamente compre en mundo elc   tro en parana dos capacitores de 4700 uf y me salieron 36$ los dos este equipo lleva dos de 10000 uf y dos de 2200 tal vez salga un poquito mas


----------



## santiago (Mar 25, 2009)

diego_z dijo:
			
		

> hola santiago , ayer justamente compre en mundo elc   tro en parana dos capacitores de 4700 uf y me salieron 36$ los dos este equipo lleva dos de 10000 uf y dos de 2200 tal vez salga un poquito mas



36 mangos, a la (editado: Santiago, no hay necesidad de usar improperios para expresar tus ideas. jajaja), yo ayer compre a 8 cada uno

de que voltage?

saludos


----------



## diego_z (Mar 25, 2009)

heran x 63 vol o me estafaron oooo jajajaja


----------



## gca (Mar 25, 2009)

Yo estube calculando y mas o menos 80 mangos argentinos incluyendo la ferrita. Hace poco compre capasitores 4700uf 35v a $8 asi que los de 10000uf 50v estaran bastante caritos :S es lo mas caro de todo creo.  
Espero que el creador del post me saque la duda del presio a ver si lo armo dentro de poco o mucho .
A me olvidaba de agradecerle por este gran circuito es muy sensillo, es barato por lo que parece y segun lo que dijo anda de 10, que mas pedirle.

Saludos.


----------



## Rick-10 (Abr 2, 2009)

Esta muy buena la fuente tu fuente hazard_1998! Por si acaso no tendrias por ahi algun boceto o dibujo del montaje sobre la placa? Ah, podria reemplazar los IRF3205 por estos Mosfets---http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/320/499292_DS.pdf ?


----------



## luisgrillo (Abr 2, 2009)

hazard, no me salen los calculos de el Np como tu dices,
tu fuente esta oscilando a 140khz?
me puedes pasar un poco mas de datos, como la frecuencia de oscilacio,
bobinado primario y secundario, Dmax, Imax.
y cuando no pones carga en la salida cuanto es la corriente de entrada?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 3, 2009)

Rick-10 dijo:
			
		

> Esta muy buena la fuente tu fuente hazard_1998! Por si acaso no tendrias por ahi algun boceto o dibujo del montaje sobre la placa? Ah, podria reemplazar los IRF3205 por estos Mosfets---http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/320/499292_DS.pdf ?



esos fet son mas chicos que los IRF3205, si podes conseguir los de IR te los recomiendo, sino tendras que agregar 1 o 2 mas por rama de los STP53N06, uno que puede andar muy bien es el STW75N06...


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 3, 2009)

luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> hazard, no me salen los calculos de el Np como tu dices,
> tu fuente esta oscilando a 140khz?
> me puedes pasar un poco mas de datos, como la frecuencia de oscilacio,
> bobinado primario y secundario, Dmax, Imax.
> y cuando no pones carga en la salida cuanto es la corriente de entrada?



la Fo = 50KHz, Ton = 10uS (Dmax es el ciclo de trabajo, aca lo que importa es Ton)
el consumo en vacio no lo medi, pero es realmente bajo, creo que en total consume 3W la fuente en vacio, lo que si consume bastante es el amplificador que va asociado a esta, es clase AB y se traga 30W en vacio.


Np = (ΔVt x ΔT x 10^4)/(2 x Bmax x Ae) = (13.2 x 10 x 10^-6 x 10^4)/(2 x 0.125 x 1.75) = 3 espiras (para cada rama)


----------



## Cacho (Abr 3, 2009)

diego_z dijo:
			
		

> ...compre...dos capacitores de 4700 uf y me salieron 36$ los dos...





			
				diego_z dijo:
			
		

> heran x 63 vol...





			
				santiago dijo:
			
		

> ...yo ayer compre a 8 cada uno...



Santi compró a lo que suelen costar. Diego, analizá lo que estás pagando...
Por otro lado, los capacitores de 10000uf de la fuente sólo trabajan con la tensión de la batería. Con 16V alcanza (pero más que muy justo), y con 25V andan perfecto. Losde 2200uf sí trabajan con la tensión de salida, así que sería bueno que fueran de 63V o más.

Precios aproximados (en Argentina):
10000uf/25V ≈ $4,5.
2200uf/63V ≈ $5,5.
En resumen, entre $15 y $16 de esos capacitores.

Saludos


----------



## gca (Abr 3, 2009)

Una pregunta para sacarle +-50V ¿que bobinado tendria que poner(cantidad de espiras y calibra en el primario y secundario)?.
Me voy a poner a armar el pcb cuando lo tenga lo posteo

Saludos


----------



## luisgrillo (Abr 10, 2009)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> luisgrillo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



perfecto, muchas gracias amigo =)


----------



## tecnicdeso (Abr 11, 2009)

diego_z dijo:
			
		

> heran x 63 vol o me estafaron oooo jajajaja



"heran"  


¿¿¿30W en vacío un amplificador Ab?... repasalo porque tiene algún problema. Te olvidaste la B en algún lado.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 11, 2009)

tecnideso, el amplificador es de 250w por canal... toma entre 10 y 12w por canal de reposo...


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 11, 2009)

Hazard, cuanta Corriente maxima se le puede sacara la fuente, porfavor, elcalculo mas alentador.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 11, 2009)

y mira, continuos le podes sacar cerca de 6A por rama, quiza 6.5A, de pico podes sacarle hasta 10A en un lapso breve.


----------



## xyboni (Abr 17, 2009)

hazard_1998  tengo una pregunta. soy muy nuevo en esta area sin embargo, quiero preguntar: como sé las caracteristicas de los nucleos de ferrita (Bmax) ya que tengo unos y no los encuentro en internet o talvez no los se buscar ej: hgx EI-35c-1 ; lion 9540


----------



## mauricioh (May 31, 2009)

Hola! Encontré éste diagrama muy parecido al de tu fuente!

Se puede modificar tranquilamente para sacarle +-45Vdc ! 

Podría funcionar ? Saludos.


----------



## moskillo (Jun 19, 2009)

hey la fuente switch me parece muy buena, yo ya hice la de luciperro pero no me convencio mucho por e taaño y creo que no es necesario la parte de regular la tension de salida en un amplificador, lo cual me ocupa mucho espacio. bue espero que alguien lo pueda armar y mostrar las fotos. y por favor si podrian subir un poquito mas de detalles sobre el transformador, en realidad de los bobinados, si no es demasiada molestia. bue para aportaralgo aca posteo los catalogos elemon actualizados de toroides y nucleos de ferrite, saludos


matias alias----moskillo




			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor no uses abreviaturas de chat o SMS en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## moskillo (Jun 20, 2009)

hey ahun no entiendo bien, lo del primario me parece que es 3+3 espiras, bien y el secundario? hago el mismo calculo? gracias 

matias alias----moskillo


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 20, 2009)

mauricioh dijo:
			
		

> Hola!encontre este diagrama muy parecido al de tu funete!Se puede modificar trankilamente para sacarle +-45Vdc!podria funcionar?saludos



bueno, para los que estan decididos a hacer el convertidor con el objetivo de alimentar un amplificador para el auto: recomiendo 100% que dejen aislado el secundario del primario del convertidor, y que sobre todo no vinculen las masas de salida y entrada, ya que la masa de señal de audio esta colocada a chasis a traves del stereo  y, si dejan conectado la masa de 12V del convertidor a la masa de +-50V de salida, cuando pongan en marcha el auto escucharan re nitido como funcionan las bujias... JEJEJEJ... (aparecen lazos de masa entre la parte de señal y la parte de potencia que viene de bateria)
por eso tambien lo de dejarlo a lazo abierto, y sobre todo aislado..


----------



## xiober (Jul 15, 2009)

hazard_1998 prodrias explicar como calculaste las resistencias para sensar la corriente que estan en los source de los mosfet?


----------



## aldemarar (Mar 10, 2010)

tengo una pregunta. si al primer circuito lo puedo utilisar como una planta electrica calculando la salida a 120vac para conectar un electrodomestico. abra problemas con la frecuencia? ya que la red utiliza 60hz


----------



## ibdali (Mar 10, 2010)

"aldemarar", no se utilizan estos circuitos para electrodomésticos, y como dices, habrá problema con la frecuencia, acá en el foro hay varios circuitos que son apropiados para ello.

saludos!!


----------



## yune (Abr 2, 2010)

Hola,soy cubano y vivo en  españa ,y nuevo en el foro,me gustaria hacer la fuente y tengo una duda¿ la seccion del nucleo del transformador¿ como la saco?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2010)

yune dijo:


> Hola,soy cubano y vivo en  españa ,y nuevo en el foro,me gustaria hacer la fuente y tengo una duda¿ la seccion del nucleo del transformador¿ como la saco?


En este archivo figuran los datos del ferrite que se ha empleado.
Ver el archivo adjunto 19566


----------



## leosound2 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hola hazard_1998! muy buena la fuente, pero me gustaria saber porque no avanzo mucho el post, alguien lo armo e hizo una prueba exigente a la fuente? porque los otros diseños son diferentes y pareciera que llaman mas la atencion porque ya las han hecho varias personas.


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 28, 2010)

Es un aporte de Hazard, así que quedate tranquilo que seguro anda muy bien. Leé los comentarios que hizo en el post #11, tenés info sobre sus prestaciones (en realidad deberías haber leído todo el tema).

Saludos


----------



## carlosyuca (Jul 26, 2011)

saludos cordiales para todos, supongo que el post n avanzo mucho porque la mayoria esta convencido que las fuentes con realimentacion son mejores que las de lazo abierto.

Una pregunta hazard, puedo aplicar la misma formula para calcular el secundario del transformador, si calculo el numero de espiras para determinada tension, ¿¿luego de rectificarla y filtrarla tendre la misma tension?? claro luego de tomar en cuenta la caida de los diodos.

pregunto esto porque en los transformadores de silicio el valor de la tension secundaria calculada es afectada por Raiz de 2.

La topologia que quiero usar es Half bridge.


----------



## yordeynisgh (Oct 13, 2011)

hola
e estado mirando este post y desde agosto no se escribe más nada, me interesa, lo de conversión para un amplificador en un auto..

este circuito que esta aquí, tiene un CI, mi pregunta, ¿no hay forma de hacerlo sin el circuito integrado? somo cubano ya saben....


----------



## carlos sepulveda jaimes (Oct 14, 2011)

saludos:

mi pregunta es la siuiente perdonen, quisiera saber si puedo alimentar esta fuente con 24 voltios y si puedo utilizar dos en serie para obtener una salida de +-70v pues el amplificador que quiero es de este voltaje de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## zopilote (Oct 14, 2011)

yordeynisgh dijo:


> hola
> e estado mirando este post y desde agosto no se escribe más nada, me interesa, lo de conversión para un amplificador en un auto..
> 
> este circuito que esta aquí, tiene un CI, mi pregunta, ¿no hay forma de hacerlo sin el circuito integrado? somo cubano ya saben....


 Tienes en los ZVS Driver una buena opcion, pero yo utilizaria al tl494 que se encuantra en cualquier fuente ATX.



carlos sepulveda jaimes dijo:


> saludos:
> 
> mi pregunta es la siuiente perdonen, quisiera saber si puedo alimentar esta fuente con 24 voltios y si puedo utilizar dos en serie para obtener una salida de +-70v pues el amplificador que quiero es de este voltaje de antemano muchas gracias.


 Si se puede alimentar con esa tension de 24V, y es para eso su proposito para tener una fuente simetrica.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 14, 2011)

zopilote dijo:


> Tienes en los ZVS Driver una buena opcion, pero yo utilizaria al tl494 que se encuantra en cualquier fuente ATX.
> 
> 
> Si se puede alimentar con esa tension de 24V, y es para eso su proposito para tener una fuente simetrica.


ehhhhm bueno, no es tan asi zopilote, el TL494 no tiene drivers totem pole, habria que modificar el circuito, agregarle drivers, ademas, las compenzaciones no serán exactamente las mismas, y como no tiene entrada de soft start hay que rehacer el circuito limite de corriente.

ademas, los transistores mosfet que tiene puesto en el esquema original no dan para alimentar el convertidor con 24Vcc, asi y todo habria que hacerle un regulador de 15Vcc a la alimentacion auxiliar del integrado y drivers porque con 24Vcc seguro que quemas las compuertas de los mosfet.


----------



## yordeynisgh (Oct 14, 2011)

zopilote dijo:


> Tienes en los ZVS Driver una buena opcion.



lo que es no saber electrónica
ZVS (Zero Voltaje Switching) me entero ahora, pero no tengo ni idea de lo que es eso. uf disculpen la falta. tengo pocos conocimientos en esto...


----------



## zopilote (Oct 14, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> ehhhhm bueno, no es tan asi zopilote, el TL494 no tiene drivers totem pole, habria que modificar el circuito, agregarle drivers, ademas, las compenzaciones no serán exactamente las mismas, y como no tiene entrada de soft start hay que rehacer el circuito limite de corriente.


 Exactamente para usar el tl494, es cambiar todo el oscilador, o tendria que buscar un esquema.


hazard_1998 dijo:


> ademas, los transistores mosfet que tiene puesto en el esquema original no dan para alimentar el convertidor con 24Vcc, asi y todo habria que hacerle un regulador de 15Vcc a la alimentacion auxiliar del integrado y drivers porque con 24Vcc seguro que quemas las compuertas de los mosfet.


No es nesesario colocarle un regulador de 15V, el integrado y mosfet soporta los 24V, y para el caso del voltaje del gate un diodo y zener para limitar la entrada, son suficientes.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 15, 2011)

zopilote dijo:


> ....No es nesesario colocarle un regulador de 15V, el integrado y mosfet soporta los 24V, y para el caso del voltaje del gate un diodo y zener para limitar la entrada, son suficientes.



nop, los mosfet de la familia de IR soportan ±20Vcc en compuerta, mas de eso corres el riesgo de quemarlos, hay solo un puñado muy selecto de mosfet que toleran 30Vcc, este no es el caso. el regulador tl494 si funciona con esa tension, pero el driver de ese regulador no es totempole, cosa que hay que agregarle un driver para cada rama, que pueda encender y apagar correctamente las compuertas de los mosfet de potencia. ademas, esos transistores que coloqué en esa placa son de 55V de Vds, suponiendo que esos 24VCC provengan de una batería, tendras 28.8Vcc maximos en ésta, como la tension que aparece sobre los drain de los mosfet es la tension de batería mas la tension reflejada de la rama que esta conduciendo, tendras cerca de 57.6Vpk mas los spikes, cosa que ya te quedaron chicos en tension dichos mosfet, tendrias que cambiarlos por mosfet de 75Vds o 100Vds.....


----------



## zopilote (Oct 15, 2011)

Como tu dices solo es nesesario cambiar por otros mosfet que soporten mas tension, proteger su compuerta, y  cambiar la relación de vueltas en secundario, aumentar el voltaje de los condensadores..etc, siendo el circuito utilizable para 24Vdc( 26.4V medibles). Son detalles que deben  tener en cuenta en el armado.


----------



## arias887 (Feb 14, 2012)

Tengo una(s) duda(s)...



hazard_1998 dijo:


> la Fo = 50KHz, *Ton* = 10uS (Dmax es el ciclo de trabajo, aca lo que importa es Ton)
> 
> Np = (ΔVt x ΔT x 10^4)/(2 x *Bmax* x *Ae*) = (13.2 x 10 x 10^-6 x 10^4)/(2 x 0.125 x 1.75) = 3 espiras (para cada rama)



¿¿¿ Si fuera de una sola rama... qué ???
¿¿¿ *Bmax* se usa siempre a 0.125 tesla ???
¿¿¿ *Ae* es en mm ó cm cuadrados ???
¿¿¿ En caso tal que *Ton* no sea un valor fijo... qué ???
¿¿¿ Como serian las espiras del secundario o serian proporcional a las de primario ???
¿¿¿ Y como se cual es la potencia de un nucleo de ferrita ???

Tengo un supuesto *"EI40"* y otros 7 mas peueños y quisiera reutilizar uno que otro...


----------



## hazard_1998 (Feb 14, 2012)

arias887 dijo:


> Tengo una(s) duda(s)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





estimado arias, te comento, el circuito original es pushpull, con lo cual el funcionamiento es simetrico y necesita de ambas ramas...
Bmax es la induccion magnetica maxima, yo siempre utilizo ese valor, 125mT para nucleos tipo N27 o CF196, es la densidad maxima que puede aplicarse a un nucleo de esos materiales antes que las perdidas en el nucleo aumenten drasticamente.
Ae es efectivamente en Cm².
en caso de que Ton no fuera un valor fijo, yo siempre tomo el valor maximo de Ton, ya que ante un transitorio de realimentacion, puede irse al maximo el tiempo de conduccion y, si no fuera tomado esto en cuenta, saturaria el nucleo, haciendo actuar las protecciones de corriente, o quemando los mosfet de entrada.

las espiras del secundario se calculan dependiendo de si va a ser realimentado o no el convertidor, y del rango de entrada de éste... por ejemplo si es sin realimentar, 
Vbat x Ns / Np te dará la tension de salida aproximadamente (hay que tener en cuenta la caida en los mosfet, las perdidas resistivas de primario y secundario, y la caida en los rectificadores de salida...


----------



## arias887 (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok... muchas gracias...

Seguiré investigando de a poquitos ya que me encontré ésta página...

http://www.smps.us/topologies.html

Aunque lo mas seguro es que te vuelva a molestar ...


Bueno a ver... Despues de mucho bagabundear por internet me encontre con ésta "guia de ferritas y accesorios" de 1000 y algo de páginas, hay de todo tipo y yo diría que es excelente, pero cómo siempre.... tengo dudas....

Los nucleos EI estan a partir de la pagina 297 y el que yo tengo (EI40) está en la pag. 307 con todas su medidas...

Ahora, an la parte inferior de cada página aparecen ciertos datos de frecuencias, temperaturas, permeabilidad, etc... y mi duda es....


> El valor de Bmax es ese que aparece como [*B=200mT* a 25Khz] y/o [*B=100mT* a 100Khz] ya que esos dos valores aparecen igual en todos los nucleos EI...


  O todos los EI tienen el mismo Bmax...


----------

